# Indian Lake - Bad Sad News



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well unfortuneately I've just received some bad news about Tim Marshbarger, the Owner/Manger of the Pro Bass shop on 235. 

He has been reported missing since sunday, his body was found in the blackhawk channel this morning. 

At this momment, his death is being ruled an accident. 

RIP Tim.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

very sad. thoughts to his friends/family. I always thought that was a great little baitshop.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

To his family and friends all of our prayers! As stressful and as hard as the holidays are already. Perhaps the powers that be could organize a tournament for all OGF members and all proceeds would go to his family? Just a thought.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

my thoughts and prayers go out to all Tim's family and friends--whatta great guy he was-- i'm sure that he'll be missed by all his customers and friends,the guy always had a joke and a smile every time you walked in the door--for now the shop will remain open and his current employees and mother will be running it so stop in and say hi---RIP,Timmy....i hope the fish are bitin' up there--- i think the tournament idea is a great one, let me know if and when it might be


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

yea i'd be all for a tourny in tim's honor


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Condolences to the family and friends.

Any particulars of what happen?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

At this point i've heard nothing else other than it's being ruled an accident


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Newspaper article: http://www.examiner.org/news12.12.2.php


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this tragedy! I guess it's a wake up call to all of us fisherman as to the dangers of winter fishing. Our prayers go out to the friends and family!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear. Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

SORRY to hear the news about Tim, have talked to him and his mom many a time when i was in the shop. The Best to his mom and family.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"I guess it's a wake up call to all of us fisherman as to the dangers of winter fishing."*

Wereas the news is truly a tragedy, Tim's passing had nothing to do with Winter fishing.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

this is sad news prayers for his family . the benifit tourny is a great idea


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

First off, my condolences to the family. 

Second of all, whoever is organizing the benefit tournament, please contact me and we'll promote it on OGF to help out. Shoot me a PM and we'll help get the word out.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

tim was a very nice guy always was willing to order lures for me and my dad. i would be in for a tourny in his honor, mayb a multispecies tourny to atrack all anglers? anyhow my regards go to his mom and family


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I think the Multi-Species tourny is a great idea.


----------

